# Mail order Cb or shop made?



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

I will be installing LT headers this weekend and am trying to decide what to do about my exhaust. I have a local guy who can bend a custom exhaust with a x-pipe and magnaflows for $550.00 or I can go with a name brand kit and spend more money. If I go with the custom I will have a 45 minute drive home with just headers and then take it to him on Monday. Unless I can rig up the existing exhaust to the new LT's until Monday. Any thoughts on this? Will I be able to weld the factory exhaust to the new LT's? I know that a cat back is all about the sound and not hp, My local guy has his set up on his dad's gto and it sounds great.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Trying to avoid getting a ticket with open headers? If you are doing the exact same setup as the exhaust guy's dad's car and like it, then go for it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm confused. Installing long tubes w/ mids will bolt directly to your catback. Why would you drive without an exhaust? Are you looking to have mids made as well?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well technically a catback doesn't add power but design and parts can keep the car from _losing_ power. A really good catback can make the car run like open headers and quiet the obnoxious sound. I found from prowling the forums a long time that it's something very few people really understand. It may do you better to buy the midpipes and just bolt it up to your stock catback or buy a pre-made system. I'd opt for the first until you made enough power to warrant the whole system.

There's no way I'd weld a catback to my headers. You want to be able to remove the catback easily. My SLP LTs had a crappy slip fittings and I had 3 bolt flanges welded on the collectors to make a leak-free, easily removable connection.


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

I have LT's and catless mids and they do bolt right up to your stock cat back. But i replaced the stock mufflers with magnaflows. Sounds amazing. After i put my LT's on i drove it around open headers and its very annoying. Fun for the track but cops will be able to hear you a mile away.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would just bolt up the stock cat-back and get KOOKS axle back mufflers. They sound great and you would save some cash.


----------



## Preacher (Feb 4, 2012)

So I got the headers on today and the car sounds much better with just the stock exhaust. Now I am wondering if I should just stick with the stock? I wouldn't mind the sound being a little deeper but the headers alone made a big differenc in the sound and I am afraid that the Magnaflows might make it louder than I want. Would having the muffler in the front replaced with a x pipe and leaving the back two stock made the car a little louder also?


----------



## GuatoLT1 (Jul 22, 2009)

its not a muffler in the front, there resinators. There something like mufflers but yes it will make a difference. Take those off


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Preacher said:


> So I got the headers on today and the car sounds much better with just the stock exhaust. Now I am wondering if I should just stick with the stock? I wouldn't mind the sound being a little deeper but the headers alone made a big differenc in the sound and I am afraid that the Magnaflows might make it louder than I want. Would having the muffler in the front replaced with a x pipe and leaving the back two stock made the car a little louder also?


If you want deeper, use and H pipe instead of an X.


----------

